# Horse rubbing his tail...how to stop it?



## BobbyMondeo (31 August 2011)

My horse is constantly itching his tail and to be honest it now looks like a toilet brushed rather than sleek and pulled like it used to so im not impressed!

I have had worm counts done as my first thought was pinworms....but it has all come back clean so im just looking for something to sooth the itch now really.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## kirstyl (31 August 2011)

Not sweetitch?  My horse rubs his tail occasionally. A good wash, and he is quite happy and stops rubbing


----------



## BobbyMondeo (1 September 2011)

kirstyl said:



			Not sweetitch?  My horse rubs his tail occasionally. A good wash, and he is quite happy and stops rubbing
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure its not sweet itch, i have been washing it but its not really helping, also have used an anti itch cream  but that doesnt work either


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (1 September 2011)

Try washing the tail & then rub in Benzyl Benzoate. It's available at many good chemists but you may need to order it. It comes in a bottle & put on some gloves to rub it in. The chemist may look a little strangely at you initially as it is normally used to treat scabies in humans.

Some chemists won't sell you stuff to treat animals with so you can buy it off the internet:
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Easivet-Benzyl-Benzoate-Application-1L/productinfo/BENZYLEASI/


----------



## baymareb (1 September 2011)

Do you get ticks there? Here in California, we do and they can cause a horse to have a very itchy tail. With ticks, you pretty much just have to pick them out but then you really do need to wash the tail with something to relieve the itch.

Some fly sprays contain ingredients that repel ticks as well.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (1 September 2011)

Usually it is caused from an allergy and although not sweet itch proper it is a mild form

What I have found really stops it is Neem oil, smalls terrible but that rubbed on will stop irritation and also keeps the flies/gnats away for at least a couple of weeks before you need another application.


----------



## Hels_Bells (1 September 2011)

Avon skin so soft twice a day!! It's those tiny little flies that makes mine rub but asss seems to totally stop them!


----------



## maxapple (1 September 2011)

I second the avon skin so soft. (Dry oil spray) - it works a treat on my pony who gets a really itchy tail and mane. 

Spray it on twice a day. You can get it cheap on ebay or from avon (it always seems to be on special offer). It smells lovely and I also use it for me when I'm on holiday to keep nasty insects away.


----------



## planete (1 September 2011)

Mine starts rubbing his tail if I do not clean his sheath regularly.


----------



## diet2ride (1 September 2011)

Eew I had this problem with Nas and had tried everything. sweet itch, mites, worms were all ruled out. so I tried all the anti itch stuff I could find. in the end i decided to try Z-itch.

you put it on once a week, since we moved he has gone out without fly spray and been fine no mega itching etc, so last week i though hmm maybe he doesn't need the z-itch... how wrong was I, came home to a toilet brush. I nearly cried it was looking so nice.


----------



## Loopypony (1 September 2011)

My mare did this every summer for two years, no sweet itch - just a very itchy tail! 
This year, we have started pulling her tail with a rake and wash it after doing so. As long as it is not allowed to grow long, it has completely stopped the itching!


----------



## tinap (1 September 2011)

I just leave a fly rug with a good tail flap on mine - no more bog brush tail!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 September 2011)

Murph has spells of rubbing his tail and quarters, I thought of pinworms but like you his worm count was clear.  However I then spotted a pinworm emerging.  Apparently they don't show in ordinary worm counts, so might be worth treating for pinworm anyhow.  Murphy also gets a dirty sheath so that was another possibility we considered.  We treated for all possibilities, washed with malaseb and coated his tail with Benzyl benzoate and it seems to have sorted it (touch wood).


----------



## katherine1975 (1 September 2011)

Pinworms don't show up in worm counts. My mare had an itchy tail (clear worm count) and the vet said it could be pinworms wormed with a pyrantel based wormer and got rid of them.

My other mare has mild sweetitch so we use benzyl benzoate on her tail which stops her rubbing.


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (1 September 2011)

I have a Shetland with mild sweet itch I wash with T-gel medicated shampoo when it's really bad and use baby oil when needed (sometimes daily sometimes once a week vary's) really rub it in then give the mane and tail a good comb to make sure its actually got through to the skin. Seems to work fine and cheap too, I spent a fortune on stuff when I got him cause he was bald and bleeding but nothing worked as well.


----------



## JessnGeorge (1 September 2011)

I swear by Gold Label, it either "Itch Stop" or Itch Gone" and it is FAB. My horse spent every spare second last summer scrubbing his tail into a bog brush, this year no itches at all, it is a little greasy though. Skin So Soft was nowhere near hard core enough for him but this is also very gentle. HTH


----------



## BobbyMondeo (1 September 2011)

Thanks everyone, will slowly try things and see what works. Going to give him a wash today all over anyway because he is need of one! disgusting horse haha

He has been treated for pin worms but it hasn't stopped it


----------



## iconique (1 September 2011)

Pinworms don't show in a standard worm count and are very hard to get rid of, we had problems, so are going through a vigorous worming programme and painting some stuff under the tail, then do the sticky tape pin worm test again to see if it stops, we also are doing individual grooming kits, creosote fences and steam clean stables.  So unless you are very sure that it isn't pinworm (there is a new study out and our vet is at his wits end with our lot), normal worm count was clear.


----------



## AbbeyandApache1 (1 September 2011)

I know this sounds really weird but comes from experience is your a horse a mare and if so is it in season? Cos if so it could be that shes scent marking and asserting her dominance to everything by wiping her tail & bottom on stuff such as gates and stables. The only thing is that it hen becomes a behavioural problem rather than just a physical one meaning that it can be difficult to stop as it can become ingrained, if this is the case then I suggest you talk to your local vet as the may be able to do sonething about the physical part of the problem. If not then talk to your instructor or local fountain of marey knowledge!  Hope this helps


----------



## BobbyMondeo (1 September 2011)

AbbeyandApache1 said:



			I know this sounds really weird but comes from experience is your a horse a mare and if so is it in season? Cos if so it could be that shes scent marking and asserting her dominance to everything by wiping her tail & bottom on stuff such as gates and stables. The only thing is that it hen becomes a behavioural problem rather than just a physical one meaning that it can be difficult to stop as it can become ingrained, if this is the case then I suggest you talk to your local vet as the may be able to do sonething about the physical part of the problem. If not then talk to your instructor or local fountain of marey knowledge!  Hope this helps 

Click to expand...

Nope he is a gelding 

I gave him a good bath today and put some itch stop stuff on, will see what its like over the next few days


----------



## intouch (1 September 2011)

Try louse powder.


----------



## mmel001 (2 September 2011)

Mine does this at times, I was recommended pig oil and sulphur which I put on a couple of times and he stopped.


----------



## Syrah (2 September 2011)

Foxhunter49 said:



			Usually it is caused from an allergy and although not sweet itch proper it is a mild form

What I have found really stops it is Neem oil, smalls terrible but that rubbed on will stop irritation and also keeps the flies/gnats away for at least a couple of weeks before you need another application.
		
Click to expand...

Another Neem oil advocate   I was beginning to think I was the only one with the odd looks I get off people.  It's great stuff!


----------



## **Vanner** (2 September 2011)

I too love neem oil!

Gold label itchgon smells awful but is good stuff!

My boy rubs his tail when his sheath needs cleaning.


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (2 September 2011)

Davie has the same problem - I have tried NUMEROUS things to help him.  The latest is Effol Hair Root Liquid which I have found to be absolutely fantastic.  Treated for a few consecutive days initially, nowjust every week or two.


----------

